# Cordless drill repair needed



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a coleman cordless drill that stopped working. Anyone on the forum know of anyone or facility locally that can repair a cordless drill? This is an 18V drill and was awesome. I hate to chunk it without giving it a shot to get it repaired.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Where you located at?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It will likely cost way more than what it is worth by about double. If you decide you stil want to, I have two customers that do it. There is H&K Tool located on West Temple at about 2800 South and there is Diamond Electric located at about 1450 S 300 W.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The most common thing to go wrong with them when they quit working like that is worn brushes on the motor......an easy fix. 5 minutes and around $20 in parts and she'll likely be as good as new.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Have worked with Diamond Electric in the past. They know their stuff.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jsw said:


> Where you located at?


South end of Salt Lake valley.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> South end of Salt Lake valley.


I know a place but it is up in west haven/Roy area so it would be long drive.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Coleman???? Wow. Are you sure it's a drill motor?:grin:


----------

